# 2010 FMBB results are up



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/ipo_resultate.pdf

Josef Hass and Don has the highest Pro score with 96

Peter & bendix 94

Mia and Helge 92

Ivan B 81 w/ rock

Mike w/ Bacchus 81


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

What does cancel mean? Pulled?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> What does cancel mean? Pulled?


Yes


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I take it these results are not complete?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No, just interim results - it's not finished yet.

Edgar Scherkl Germany 97 in A.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

The Germans are putting up some really nice scores.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

No Edward it just started...Interesting format this year. Competition started thurs and ends Sat. The top 20 dogs compete again on Sunday.

Haven't heard of any MR results I believed they start today.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mondio 2:

http://www.fmbb2010.net/en/veranstaltung/mondioring/resultate1/

Mondio 3 trials start Saturday, 22.5.10


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Why doesnt Ivan have a tracking score up yet? Does anyone know what it was?


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> No Edward it just started...Interesting format this year. Competition started thurs and ends Sat. The top 20 dogs compete again on Sunday.
> 
> Haven't heard of any MR results I believed they start today.


Is it all three phases again on Sunday?


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

no just B and C ...dont know if same judges and helpers?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure about the judges but there will be different helpers.

First time ever at FMBB Worlds that such a final will take place. The 20 best teams competing again in B+C.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Not sure about the judges but there will be different helpers.
> 
> First time ever at FMBB Worlds that such a final will take place. The 20 best teams competing again in B+C.


Which is complete ****ing bullshit. 

First it puts tracking in a subordinate role. IPO is a 3 phase sport.

And second strong dogs who show well the first time around have everything to lose and weaker dogs who show better the second time around have everything to gain.

Also it changes everything.....You do not have to win now when you show, youyou just have to qualify into the top 20 your first go around. Then the competetion starts. 

Completely retarded.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mondio results for Level 3 yesterday:

Jos Helsen Belgium 349

Tom Andrykowski Switzerland 324.50

Julian Setz Switzerland 314.50

7 dogs started in 3 today and should be finished now.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah Mia and Helge \\/ Great job!!


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Yeah Mia and Helge \\/ Great job!!


Like 

Mia and Helge are amazingly consistent. Really amazing. In the top 4 in 5 out of 6 world championship showings and 9th at the other. Incredible.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow with this new format.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris Kutelis said:


> Like
> 
> Mia and Helge are amazingly consistent. Really amazing. In the top 4 in 5 out of 6 world championship showings and 9th at the other. Incredible.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow with this new format.


You're so right Chris Absolutely incredible TEAM!!! Very happy for them both 

You and Michelle are very fortunate to have some Helge kids here in the US 8)


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

How did Dre and Ivan both end up with 0?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> How did Dre and Ivan both end up with 0?


Just a guess, but... shit happens at the highest levels, maybe the dogs had a bad day etc... Impossible to know for now, unless you are there.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Word on the street is that Ivan and Dre were caught on the tracking fields after the draw.

This is also not the first time Ivan has been accused of this behavior.


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Adi you must be new to this ...Unfortunately it is easer and quicker to find out about a 0 then a V score


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the way they are are doing this event. How many times have we seen a weak dog win because it was could track well. Is tracking important yes, that is why the top 20 make it, so the dogs still must be able to track. No they dont throw away the first score and start from scratch it is all tallied together. To me the strongest most consistant dog will win! 

I LOVE IT

Wendy Schmitt


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm mostly curious how the scores will change for Sunday-

Not much chance for training, and I bet the dogs will be a bit tired.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Dogs and handler will be fatigue from all then things that come with trialing away from home. On top of all this you now you get two fresh new helpers in Florian and Bjorn. Sucks for the handler but great for the spectators.

I would like to see this type of format here in the US. Especially when trials determine spots for team placement for international competition. Olympic style judging would be something I like to see here as well.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Adi you must be new to this ...Unfortunately it is easer and quicker to find out about a 0 then a V score


Yea, when two team members selected to represent the United States get disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct, the news spreads like wildfire. Go figure.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Peter and Edgar are kicking ass. Lets see how they do on the second go around for stadium work. For some reason, I don't think these strong dogs will have a problem showing strong again the second time around. James Gunny Downey :mrgreen:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Adi you must be new to this ...Unfortunately it is easer and quicker to find out about a 0 then a V score


Yep - dirt before the brush so to speak!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm betting that the ones with high obedience will come out top. I think this will be the easier discipline to repeat. I would think if a dog can make 96-98 in the first round, it can make it in the second.
With Schutz I think there'll be some fluctuations.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Today's Final's results: http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/Finale.pdf

Photos: http://www.icefee.de/wm-fmbb-ipo-finale-bilder/


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Peter and Edgar are kicking ass. Lets see how they do on the second go around for stadium work. For some reason, I don't think these strong dogs will have a problem showing strong again the second time around. James Gunny Downey :mrgreen:


 
Dont speak to soon...Edgar got DQ in protection


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Last bite, not out for Cayman.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Peter and Edgar are kicking ass. Lets see how they do on the second go around for stadium work. For some reason, I don't think these strong dogs will have a problem showing strong again the second time around. James Gunny Downey :mrgreen:


 
Spoken like a man who has not seen too many strong dogs. Trying to keep a monster to hold his shit together for one round is hard enough. But hey if you want SchH to keep becoming a test of how good a trainer is and not how good the dog is....this is a perfect recipe.

I think now they should take the bottom 20 dogs and give them a second chance to win.....and the real winners a second chance to lose.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There you have it - the last bite not out for Cayman. For me, it doesn't make it a dog not to breed from. But for me, sad is, that the high obedience scores help to win.
Maybe Edgar Scherkl amped the dog up, maybe not. My breeder said he didn't like the man but he was a very good handler.

If IPO continues in this type of obedience, I can only see "Schwarz" for our dogs.

Why is the determing factor between "same scores", the protection?????


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Spoken like a man who has not seen too many strong dogs. Trying to keep a monster to hold his shit together for one round is hard enough. But hey if you want SchH to keep becoming a test of how good a trainer is and not how good the dog is....this is a perfect recipe.

Amen!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Spoken like a man who has not seen too many strong dogs. Trying to keep a monster to hold his shit together for one round is hard enough. But hey if you want SchH to keep becoming a test of how good a trainer is and not how good the dog is....this is a perfect recipe.
> 
> I think now they should take the bottom 20 dogs and give them a second chance to win.....and the real winners a second chance to lose.


LMAO your list of top ten all time dogs includes your own raggedy bitch her daddy and her mommy! You need to get out more!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh I almost forgot. YOU advertised your raggedy bitch as one of the best bitches in the country.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

quote = James Gunny Downey

Hands down the best dog I have ever worked is:

Danskejold Unkas

A close second:

Bico Van De Berlex Hoeve

After that

Outback's Jack

Joker Loups de Soliel

Arousal Ann

Best Bitch:

Darka Van De Berlex-Hoeve


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Oh I almost forgot. YOU advertised your raggedy bitch as one of the best bitches in the country.


 
I know!!!! it's sweet owning her....As Raggedy as she is... And I would take her sch3 routine with failing tracking scores and 97's and 99's in protection over that thing you pull out of your crate. ---Actually Danny Craig advertised it, not me.

you ****ing dummy....Of course I buy dogs from parents I think are the best. I also promote the dogs my friends own. I fail to see where that's bad move.

And you can talk all the shit you want about Annie and Bico....Annie was a regional champion, One of the craziest biting dogs I have ever seen....That bitch will bite cinder blocks for fun, break teeth off, and keep going. And Bico getting 85 in C is ****ing rock star,compared to the puppet shows you put on. And that's a ****ing fact. And your so none impressed with the dogs coming from that club....your calling them asking if you can work with them. That your spinning your wheels and do not have any good dogs to work....Two faced ******. No wonder they said no.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Downey said:


> And you can talk all the shit you want about Annie and Bico....Annie was a regional champion, One of the craziest biting dogs I have ever seen....That bitch will bite cinder blocks for fun, break teeth off, and keep going. And Bico getting 85 in C is ****ing rock star,compared to the puppet shows you put on. And that's a ****ing fact. And your so none impressed with the dogs coming from that club....your calling them asking if you can work with them. That your spinning your wheels and do not have any good dogs to work....Two faced ******. No wonder they said no.


Let me know when and where I said anything about either of those two dogs. My point is that all of the dogs you mention are ones from your two schutzhund clubs. I thought it was funny coming from somebody that claims I haven't seen enough good dogs. 

And yea I offered Danny to drive two hours each way to work a couple of dogs at his club. I'm not sure why he didn't take me up on the offer, but I definitely don't talk shit on the dogs at his club. I never told Danny that I didn't have good dogs to work, but that I wanted to get in front of as many good dogs as possible. I like his dogs. Apparently news that I offered to work his dogs has spread across the nation. And once again you speaking on behalf of others when you have half the story.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Downey said:


> And I would take her sch3 routine with failing tracking scores and 97's and 99's in protection over that thing you pull out of your crate. ---Actually Danny Craig advertised it, not me.



Have you seen my bitch? Danny worked her. Why don't you tell me what he thought =D>


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Let me know when and where I said anything about either of those two dogs. My point is that all of the dogs you mention are ones from your two schutzhund clubs. I thought it was funny coming from somebody that claims I haven't seen enough good dogs.
> 
> And yea I offered Danny to drive two hours each way to work a couple of dogs at his club. I'm not sure why he didn't take me up on the offer, but I definitely don't talk shit on the dogs at his club. I never told Danny that I didn't have good dogs to work, but that I wanted to get in front of as many good dogs as possible. I like his dogs. Apparently news that I offered to work his dogs has spread across the nation. And once again you speaking on behalf of others when you have half the story.


All the dogs I mentioned were a list of "the best dogs I have worked". I go where I think the good dogs are....So yes they are from the 2 clubs I have been apart of. Your proving I have prejudice for them....And I do. 

But that does not prove I do not understand the mechanics of a strong dog. Strong dogs, figure out that trials are bullshit real quick...and get harder to control....weak dogs figure out that trials are bullshit real quick and all of a sudden become what seems to be a confident dog. Cayman....figured out the trial was bull shit.

I did take a cheap shot with the you offering to help the club in San Diego. They actually said it was nice you offered, and wished they did not have so many new decoys to train. They wanted you up. That's the truth.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Have you seen my bitch? Danny worked her. Why don't you tell me what he thought =D>


Just want to be clear....Danny Craig advertised my dog as one of the best female malinois in the country. 

David....I have resorted to being Petty. It reflects very poorly on me. My original comment about you not seeing enough strong dogs was not meant to hit you that hard....sorry it did

I have not seen your female, and from what I gather the only time you have seen mine is on video....Some of which could be judged quite harshly. Danny may or may not have spoke of your dogs. I do remember him saying you and some others came down. He spoke highly of a few younger dogs. I am sure your dog was apart of that group...the conversation was a while ago. Plus I am pretty self asorbed, So usually if the conversation is about someone else....I am not paying attention.

Gossipy, conflictive, and Petty...that's me. These forums seem to bring out the things I hate most about myself.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Gossipy, conflictive, and Petty...that's me. These forums seem to bring out the things I hate most about myself.



Despite your temperament flaws, you could have saved yourself a lot of grief with a little reading comprehension. If you realized I wasn't trashing Danny's dogs, you probably wouldn't have gotten so defensive. You also like to make big proclamations when you have half the knowledge about something.

For example....you say I put on puppet shows. I've trialed my male malinois one time and it was at a regional. We passed for SchI with a score of 243 and a protection score of 90 (highest of the 1s). This was under judge Glen STevenson. I know you trialed Addie under Glen at a regional. What were your scores???


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Adi you must be new to this ...Unfortunately it is easer and quicker to find out about a 0 then a V score


ha ha. you might be onto something there.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Come on now Jim. Lets compare apples to apples or shall I say puppet shows to puppet shows. What were your scores at the regional under Glen Stevenson?


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Come on now Jim. Lets compare apples to apples or shall I say puppet shows to puppet shows. What were your scores at the regional under Glen Stevenson?


 
Scores is just training...I spent last year training with Jim and Addi... she is a great dog...top in country or world?...who knows? she has great drives, great bite, great temperament....and great training ..NOW....sorry Jim..


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on guys. Lets all take a deep breath and stop picking at each other.

This thread is for one purpose. To gossip and guess on why Ivan got DQ'ed. So lets get to it.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Olga Sukonnikova said:


> Today's Final's results: http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/Finale.pdf
> 
> Photos: http://www.icefee.de/wm-fmbb-ipo-finale-bilder/



So this is the final outcome? Shoot I was really rooting for Mike and Bacchas. I saw there name posted earlier in thread before the pissing match. Any idea where they ended up?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So how are they deciding the final winner? Is it based on the Full score, the Res 2 score, or ?? Looks like Mia won regardless of how they decide things, although that sucks for Edgar since he got the highest score in the initial trial, then DQ'd in the second round.

Which US organization do the teams have to qualify for to get to this trial? Is it AWDF?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf

I don't know how they did it since its still all new to me. My buddy placed 57th. Our USA team didn't go as far as I'd like to see. Bacchas is a strong dog and this was his last go before retirement. Good job ol boy.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Mondio 2:
> 
> http://www.fmbb2010.net/en/veranstaltung/mondioring/resultate1/
> 
> Mondio 3 trials start Saturday, 22.5.10


Eboets MR3 champ. Uncle to our female Fida Van Joefarm who is now with Fontaine D'Or.
She has a breeding coming soon


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Which US organization do the teams have to qualify for to get to this trial?


The AWMA




> Is it AWDF?


http://www.workingmalinois.org/events/2010/FMBB/AWMA_ 2010_IPO_World_Team_Regulations.pdf


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Curious and I may find out tomorrow but why is the american team limited to the AWMA why aren't GSD's or DS or whatever allowed? Did any other countries work dogs other then Malinois?


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> Curious and I may find out tomorrow but why is the american team limited to the AWMA why aren't GSD's or DS or whatever allowed? Did any other countries work dogs other then Malinois?



Because it is the FMBB which is a Belgian Shepherd Organization. Its the same reason you don't see a Malinois at the WUSV


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

So many acronyms it gets confusing. For some reason I thought it was the World Schz Championship


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> So this is the final outcome? Shoot I was really rooting for Mike and Bacchas. I saw there name posted earlier in thread before the pissing match. Any idea where they ended up?


Not enough points for the Final: http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf The Final was only for the first twenty best results.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Scores is just training...I spent last year training with Jim and Addi... she is a great dog...top in country or world?...who knows? she has great drives, great bite, great temperament....and great training ..NOW....sorry Jim..


This isn't about whether his bitch is good or bad. He called me out for putting up "puppet shows" then went on to brag about his phase C scores at local club trials. We both trialed under the same judge, during the same year, and both at a regional event. Lets see some scores Jim.


----------



## John Wiitanen (Feb 25, 2009)

Well david...if it make you feel better your the winner....but im nobody....So why was Ivan and Dre DQ? anyone know? you can email me if you dont want to say.... [email protected] ..(248)425-2515...smiley is an 8


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> http://www.fmbb2010.net/fileadmin/templates/dim/docs/IPO-COMPLET.pdf
> 
> I don't know how they did it since its still all new to me. My buddy placed 57th. Our USA team didn't go as far as I'd like to see. Bacchas is a strong dog and this was his last go before retirement. Good job ol boy.


I met Bacchas and Mike Morgan (and Joey Leigh) when they were trialing for their SchH1 here in NC....been following both of their progress over the years and have always cheered for them from afar. Mike is one of the nicest, down to earth, approachable and helpful competitors I have ever had the pleasure to meet...very humble man who inspired me to do the sport and join the AWMA. Hope he'll be back out on the field with another dog soon.


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

hello,everybody iam very happy that our friend mia wonn 
i think its super by missing it several times just comming in second or third she pulled it off this time 
and whith a dog thats not a sporty type but a reall one 
great respect


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

the fci and the dmc wanted to change the rules this year its the first time 
it now goes over 500 points first selections 
tracking ,obedience ,decoywork 
than the best 20 dogs go to final 
the 3 judges from tracking obedience and bitework judge togetther the obedience an decoywork from the 20 dogs in the final 
they do this because they dont want a trouble view from any of the judges so the outcome is not judged by one but the outcome will be more in one line
they dont decide togetther they must hold up their points and than its devided true 3 
so can very well be that you can get 97,5 now 
97 97 98 devided true 3 is 97,5


----------



## Satu Hanen (Feb 20, 2010)

I´m so very proud of Mia Skogster and Helge´s result as well all Finnish team! Great work. Little country, and not too many dogsport people ..still fantastic results.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

John Wiitanen said:


> Well david...if it make you feel better your the winner....but im nobody....So why was Ivan and Dre DQ? anyone know? you can email me if you dont want to say.... [email protected] ..(248)425-2515...smiley is an 8


LOL victory is mine. Nobody John? I've heard great things about you and your dog. 

Ivan and Dre were caught training on the tracking fields and DQd for unsportsmanlike conduct. At least that's what I have heard.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah ja! And what actually happend?

Dont't spread rumours!


----------

